# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  توبيكات للشيخ حسين الاكرف

## ورده محمديه

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف



مأجورين بمصاب ابا عبد الله الحسين سلام الله عليه 

----------------------



·$1ضعنـا يـآآآ.{ ·$[a=#A953FF]·$1صبرنـآآآ[/a=0] ·$1}..!![ ·$[c=#400080]من لينــآآآ[/c] ·$1] ..!

----------------------


·#·$,18 ·$,5 ·$,46 ·$,18·$46 ???·$5]·$46¦·$5·@·$,18 كثر مـِـا ذبلت احلاميـِـِـِـِـِـِ كثر مـِـِـِـِاهالدهر يقســِـِى ·@·$46¦·$5[·$46??? ·$,46 ·$,5 ·$,18 ·0

----------------------


·$(032,183,255)·#·@·'II ::. ياأيها الدمع اللذي ·$(000,128,192) آخيته ·$(032,183,255)لم ادري وقت الضيق تصبح غادري!! .::II
----------------------
·#·$(064,198,198)»·$#BAF728¦«· $#FC319Aمن وزع انفاسه مثلك من احساسه ؟؟عالم يتيم تمسح له راسه!! ·$#BAF728 »¦·$(064,198,198)«·$

----------------------


·$27• ·$24• ·$29• ·$2انت ياحب ستبقى نسمة فيـ الكلمهـ .. رغمـ دنياكـ ستعلو فيـ السنينـ المؤلمهـ.. ·$27• ·$24• ·$29•:

----------------------


·$27????? °·$19?·$27?·$7?·$27° «اخاف اتخيلك دمعه ..تذوب بلحظه اجفاني» °·$19?·$27?·$7?·$27° ?????·$28·0
----------------------


·#·$7?·$(255,000,182)?·$6???? ·$(255,000,128) اخاف انوي اقول اسمك.. يضيع بأسمك لساني..·$6 ????·$(255,000,182)?·$7?·$0

----------------------


·$19·#?·#·$20?·$(255,000,128)? قبل لا ..تاخذ الروح ..مني وتروح .. ناظر العين ·$19·#?·#·$20?·$(255,000,128)?


----------------------


·@·'·$(238,147,204)][ .. ·$(238,147,204) حيرتني!! ·$(204,182,106) ][ ياحيرة ][ ·$(238,147,204) في روح العاشقين !!!!!! ][ 

----------------------


·$5¤•!¦[ .·$10عمري بجروحك سقيته .. وعلى كفينك لقيته .. ·$5 ]¦•¤ 
----------------------

·$(255,000,128).. ?·$1 رحل مثل البدر ..وعد يرجع اذا حل عليه الظلام.. ·$(255,000,128)? .. 

----------------------


·$(137,197,197)? ·$1أحن والله أحن ? ·$(115,185,185)الى سنينه العزيزه ·$1? ·$1اللي ما تنسى!! ·$(137,197,197)?·$0 

----------------------
·$#FF1515•!¦[• كل عمري ·$#D40D3Fفدوى لكـ لو·$#AA0569تطلبه و ·$#9C0377اقسم عليكـ ·$#AF0664قلبي لا·$#C60A4Dتتعبــ·$#D90E3Aــه •·$#F01223]¦!•·0 
----------------------
·#·$7?·$4?·$1]·$7¦·$1[ ·$1بروحك إنني علقت روحي(L) ولازالت تضج اليك فيا ..·$1·$1]·$7¦·$1·#·$7?·$4?
----------------------

·#·@·$5–·$#FF0066–·$7–·$5l·$#F F0066?·$7l·$5 »·@ ·$#FF0066كلما امتحناعلى محنتنا كبرنا ·@·$5« ·$7l·$#FF0066?·$5l·$7–·$#FF006 6–·$
----------------------

·# ·$,28 ·$0الورده·$, ·$28 : دون ·@الماي·@ ·$1/·$28 ما ·$1 00 ·$28تبقى·$,28 ·$0[ ورده ]
----------------------
·# ·@·$25 هواي/ انت.. نسيم ـ[·$50 أحلام·$25!]ـ , وربيـ/ ·$50 ـــع آمال ·$25 ,, ـ[·$50 هد نفسه ·$25!]
----------------------
·$35 تمر ليالي العمر يا. "·$4·@غالي؟!·@·$35" تضيع افكاري!!
----------------------
·$19l·$4|·$1|·$19l ·$19·@·$46 ياعيني ..·$19 على الغالي غمضي ·$46ياعيني..·@ ·$19l·$4|·$1|·$19l ·$0 
----------------------
·$6|·$9|·$7|·$(255,128,192) ?اصعب احساس انخلق يغمرك حسرة وندم لما تركض للأمل توصله ويطلع ألم ? ·$6|·$9|·$7|·$(255,128,192)·$0 
----------------------

·$35ما ادري في حيرتي ·$46 ,, ·$35شالعله والأسباب ·$46\·$35 ومن اصيح ·$,46·$0[ أستريــح..!]
----------------------منقووووووووووووول

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

·$6|·$9|·$7|·$(255,128,192) ?اصعب احساس انخلق يغمرك حسرة وندم لما تركض للأمل توصله ويطلع ألم ? ·$6|·$9|·$7|·$(255,128,192)·$0 
رووووووعه
تسلمين يالغلاااااا على هيك توبيكات
دمتي بود
موفقه

----------


## Malamh Cute

السلام عليكم ،

مآجورين ..

ربي يعطيك العآفيه ع التوبيكآت النآيس ،،

لاعدمنآك ،،

تحيآتي

----------


## hope

·# ·@·$25 هواي/ انت.. نسيم ـ[·$50 أحلام·$25!]ـ , وربيـ/ ·$50 ـــع آمال ·$25 ,, ـ[·$50 هد نفسه ·$25!]
*كتير حلوين*
*تسلمين خيتو ورده محمديه ع الطرح الروعه* 
*مآجوره* 
*تحياتي لك*

----------


## MOONY

ربي يعطيكِ ألف عافيه
في ميزان حسناتكِ
تحياتي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

·$6|·$9|·$7|·$(255,128,192) ?اصعب احساس انخلق يغمرك حسرة وندم لما تركض للأمل توصله ويطلع ألم ? ·$6|·$9|·$7|·$(255,128,192)·$0 ********** ·#·$,18 ·$,5 ·$,46 ·$,18·$46 ???·$5]·$46¦·$5·@·$,18 كثر مـِـا ذبلت احلاميـِـِـِـِـِـِ كثر مـِـِـِـِاهالدهر يقســِـِى ·@·$46¦·$5[·$46??? ·$,46 ·$,5 ·$,18 ·0***توبيكاااااااات رووووعه تسلمي يا الغلاااا ع النقل في ميزان اعمالك دمتي موفقه لكل خير لا عدمنا جديدكتحياااااتووو

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مأجورين ومثابين* 

*مشكورين يالغوااااااالي على المرور* 

*ودمتم متواصلين معي*

----------


## أموله

يــــ س ــلمووو حــ ل ــوين ~~}

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..


مـ ش ـكووره خ ـيتو عالتوبيكات الرآقيه ..


ربي يـ س ـلم إيدينك ويـ ع ـطيكِ الـ ع ـافيه ..


مــأج ــوره بإذن الباررري ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## أحلى زهر

·$1ضعنـا يـآآآ.{ ·$[a=#A953FF]·$1صبرنـآآآ[/a=0] ·$1}..!![ ·$[c=#400080]من لينــآآآ[/c] ·$1] ..!



هذا رووووووووووعه 

تسلم الايادي 

وفي ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مشكورينـ على المرور* 
*ومأجورين ومثابين* 
*ولا خلا ولا عدمـ منكمـ*

----------


## الحب خالد فيني

رررروووووووووووووعه النقل والاروع انها منك

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يسلمووووووووووووووووا على المرور المبهجـ*

----------


## آنسة دراقة

مشكووورهـ عالتوبيكااات الروووعهـ

----------


## ورده محمديه

*منووووووووووووووووووووووهــ,,,,*

*لا خلا ولا عدمـ منكـِ*

----------


## حبيبتي كثوري

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررره جدا


الله يعطيك العافيه على توبيكات


ومأجورررررررررررررررررره عند رب العالمين 

تسلام ايدك

مع الف تحباتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مشكووووووووووووووور خيي على المرور* 

*ودمت متواصل معي*

----------

